# Seacoast Fiber Fest



## Joan Chapin (Feb 16, 2012)

Sunday, August 10, 2014 Epping NH
At Riverslea Farm, Rte. 125,
10AM to 2:00 PM


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

Is that New Hampshire?? Wrong coast for me.


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Would love to go, but have plans already.


----------



## Majayo (Apr 22, 2014)

It must be fate, I am off of work that day and have been thinking about stopping in with my girls to look at the sheep. I'm a sucker for animals. Now I will have to bring my wallet too.


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

barcar said:


> Is that New Hampshire?? Wrong coast for me.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Can we bring our own spinning wheels?


----------



## Joan Chapin (Feb 16, 2012)

I don't think there is an area set aside for spinning, but I can ask! It will take a little while...


----------



## Joan Chapin (Feb 16, 2012)

Yes! We will have a large tent for spinners, so the more the merrier! Thanks for the idea... 
joan


----------



## nanad (Mar 9, 2011)

Is there a site I can go on to find out more information? thank you


----------



## Joan Chapin (Feb 16, 2012)

More information on the Riverslea Farm (NH) facebook page.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Joan Chapin said:


> Yes! We will have a large tent for spinners, so the more the merrier! Thanks for the idea...
> joan


I feel a road trip coming on, depending on when the hay is ready to go in this weekend.


----------



## Joan Chapin (Feb 16, 2012)

You can be home by the time the hay is dry enough!!
Knitters also welcome under the tent to knit/spin-in...


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Not really, it's about 2 1/2 hours from here to Epping. And I think we're getting cut Friday. I'm hoping it's ready to go in on Saturday, myself. I'm the one who has to cook for the hay crew.


----------



## Joan Chapin (Feb 16, 2012)

Hope to see you there.


----------

